# Einsteiger-Hilfe bei Wago Steuerung fürs Haus



## Xanatos (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin nun besitzer einer Wago 750-841 Steuerung. Diese soll einmal mein Haus steuern. Da ich vom Beruf her Programmierer bin, dachte ich, dass die Programmierung in FUP wohl nicht so schwer sein kann. Simple Beispiele klappen auch. Allerdings finde ich kaum Unterstützende Materialien im Internet. Wäre jemand so nett mir bei meinem Brett vorm Kopf zu helfen? 

Ich habe die Ampel und fast alle anderen Beispiele in CoDeSys schon gemacht. Allerdings komme ich einfach nicht dahinter wie ich eine simple "Licht an/aus" Schaltung mit nur einem Taster realisieren kann.

Ich wette das es ganz einfach ist aber ich komme nicht drauf.

Wäre super dankbar für jede Hilfe!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## euro (20 Februar 2010)

Hallo Xanatos!

Von Wago gibt es die Lib "Gebäudefunktionen allgemein" (auf wago.de unter Service>>Downloads>>Gebäudeautomation). In dieser Lib findest du den FB_Stromstoss, damit ist es dann ziemlich einfach. 

Gruß Euro


----------



## Xanatos (20 Februar 2010)

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe. Nun habe ich die Funktion am laufen. Allerdings würde ich das gerne besser verstehen. Kann ich auch irgendwo sehen wie die Funktion programmiert ist? Ich denke, dass mir das für zukünftige Problemstellungen sehr helfen würde.


----------



## GLT (20 Februar 2010)

Die Herstellerbibliotheken sind "geschützt" - wie sie programmiert sind, kann man i.d.R. nicht einsehen.

Unter www.oscat.de gibt es eine "freie" Bibliothek, welche mit einer Dokumentation u. dem Sourcecode aufwartet.


----------



## SPSstudent (24 Februar 2010)

Xanatos schrieb:


> Ich habe die Ampel und fast alle anderen Beispiele in CoDeSys schon gemacht. Allerdings komme ich einfach nicht dahinter wie ich eine simple "Licht an/aus" Schaltung mit nur einem Taster realisieren kann.
> 
> Ich wette das es ganz einfach ist aber ich komme nicht drauf.


Vielleicht so (da du Programmierer bist, verstehst du die ST-Sprache ja normalerweise?!):


```
bLicht : BOOL; (* Licht ein Ausgangssignal *)
bTaster : BOOL; (* Eingangssignal von Taster *)
rtrigTaster : R_TRIG; (* Flankendetektor für Taster *)
-------------------

rtrigTaster.CLK := bTaster;
rtrigTaster();

IF bLicht=TRUE AND rtrigTaster.Q=TRUE THEN
  bLicht := FALSE;
ELSIF bLicht=FALSE AND rtrigTaster.Q=TRUE THEN
  bLicht := TRUE;
END_IF
```

Mit TON- und TOF-Timern kannst du das Taster-Signal beim Ein- und Ausschalten ggf. noch entprellen.


----------

